#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Geology & Exploration >  >  >  Theory, Measurement, and Interpretation of Well Logs   Zaki Bassiouni

## eisa nassar

Theory, Measurement, and Interpretation of Well Logs   Zaki Bassiouni

The Link


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Theory, Measurement, and Interpretation of Well Logs   Zaki Bassiouni

----------


## gepachir

Thank you

----------


## caubengo

thanks alot

----------


## vithamore

*Error*

This file is neither allocated to a Premium Account, or a Collector's Account, and can therefore only be downloaded 10 times.

This limit is reached.

To download this file, the uploader either needs to transfer this file into his/her Collector's Account, or upload the file again. The file can later be moved to a Collector's Account. The uploader just needs to click the delete link of the file to get further information.

----------


## eisa nassar

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## rachid2000

thank you

----------


## niconeuquen

thank you!!

----------


## geologist_wael

Thanks

----------


## noureddine

It dosen't work neither from rapidshare nor from 4shared???

----------


## benngully

Can somebody kindly upload this book again ? i have also checked but it is not working in both rapidshare and 4shared.

----------


## ShadowRaven

Would suggest instead
Petrophysics - Theory and Practice by T.Djebbar; 
Original SPE book you've mention have way to many mistakes, how did they publish it??

----------


## peterbouth

Thaks

----------


## koky

_Thanks a lot_ 

See More: Theory, Measurement, and Interpretation of Well Logs   Zaki Bassiouni

----------


## emilopez14

Why the link appears to be edit and i was redirected to some egpet web page?
Thanks and regards.

----------


## SDK

Thanks 

may I ask if there is a solution manual for this book

----------


## braindrain

> Theory, Measurement, and Interpretation of Well Logs   Zaki Bassiouni
> 
> The Link
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Sir please upload again thanks for ......kindness.

----------

